# Deer Slim Jim Recipe



## mrhanky

I am looking for a slim Jim or snack stick recipe for deer.. 
Found a few here and there but nothing too detailed. I have tried smoking deer slim Jim's and they never come out right. Anyone have any detailed recipes for a good slim Jim?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=+venison+slim+Jim+or+snack+stick+recipe&type=all


----------



## smokinhusker

1 lb of venison burger

1 lb 80/20 ground pork

1 tablespoons of salt

1 teaspoons of Tender Quick

3 tbsp Worcestershire sauce

1 tablespoon minced garlic

1 tablespoon of garlic powder

1 tablespoons of onion powder

1/2 tablespoon of black pepper

1/2 teaspoon of celery salt

It has nice strong garlic and pepper flavors, and goes great with beer. (but really, is there anything that doesn't??) 

Pasted from <http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83493/help-making-snack-sticks-in-a-little-chief>


----------



## mrhanky

SmokinHusker said:


> 1 lb of venison burger
> 
> 
> 
> 1 lb 80/20 ground pork
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tablespoons of salt
> 
> 
> 
> 1 teaspoons of Tender Quick
> 
> 
> 
> 3 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tablespoon minced garlic
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tablespoon of garlic powder
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tablespoons of onion powder
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 tablespoon of black pepper
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon of celery salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nice strong garlic and pepper flavors, and goes great with beer. (but really, is there anything that doesn't??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasted from


How long do you smoke it for? Or in the oven? Temps?


----------



## tennsmoker

Hello Hanky where are you from?,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and to SMF

soon as Dave see's your profile he will ask you to update it,

you are in luck bacause I just put a 5 lb batch of venison snack sticks in the MES30 smoker, this is about the fifth time I have used this particular recipe and have had great success.

When I say success I mean that others that try it like it as much as you do..

*venison:  SNACK STICKS 12-7-12*

4# Pre-Ground Venison

1 lb 50/50 pork fat

1 pkg LEM Backwoods Seasoning W/cure#1 included

1 TBL Crushed Red Pepper

1 TBL Grd celery seed

1/2 cup SPC

1 Cup Cold distilled Water

21mm clear collagen Sausage casing LEM brand

Grind pork fat thru med plate.

Mix all ingredients listed well (except cure#1)

Mix cure with water then mix in meat block

Grind mixture thru sm plate

note: should stuff before Frig overnite

Stuff in collangen casing

Remove from fridge let stand at rm temp 1-2hrs

Start smoker at 130deg - 1 hr no smoke

Up temp to 140  - add smoke

then 150 next up 10deg every hr until 170

Finish on the smoker until IT reaches 150-152

*started @ 9:30am*

*this is as detailed as it gets*

*try it and let me know*

*al*


----------



## mrhanky

TennSmoker! I am from Central Illinois! I cannot say thank you enough.. We just put a batch in the smoker (8lbs) trying another recipe. I will definitely try your recipe here in a couple weeks after next deer season (providing we get a kill) :)
Again, thank you very much. I am fixing to post pictures here in a few hours after this batch gets done.. Hopefully they turn out well.


----------

